# Are they born with longer/shorter coat ?



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

The post about long haired GSD got me thinking, how soon after birth can you tell what length of coat they will have ?


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Really, no one ?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have no firsthand experience in this... But I've noticed a slight difference in the fluffyness of LH vs SH puppies as soon as a week after birth. In pictures lol. 
xD


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

A reputable breeder can tell quicker than those of us who don't have the experiance.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I first visited Nikon's litter at 4 weeks and we knew which were coats and which were normal (because I was only interested in a normal coat).


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta's breeder won't say for certain (to prospective buyers, anyway) until the puppies are 5 weeks old. Although I'm sure that privately, she has a very good idea.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Following site has tips...

Recognize a long hair puppy - page 1 - German Shepherd Dog

These pups are all supposed to be longcoats


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks !
The pups in the video are just too cute !!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Some pups are sneaky and not be positive at 6 weeks, while others you can have a pretty solid idea by 3 weeks and be sure by 4 weeks. People who have had more experience with long-coats in their litters can tell sooner. And it can look different in different bloodlines, too--so that can be tricky too. 

I'd say at 2 weeks you might be pretty sure, but not definite for some pups. At birth--no, you can't tell.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I've only been through one whelp in which there was a possibility for a few LCs. They were all born (to my eyes) with the same length of coat. At three weeks you can see a definite difference in their coats. The suspected-LCs are poofy and fluffy, and the suspected-stocks are sleek and tight to their bodies. But my mentor will not 'call it' until 6 weeks when the ear floofies make their definite appearance. 

ETA: That video is ADORABLE.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I can usually tell within the first week to 10 days....sometimes within 4-5 days.
They have a different look to their faces_.....*for myself*..._it has nothing to do with body hair.
(most SL puppies have a thicker, fuller coat anyway...so you can never be sure because of coat length or texture when very, very young).


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info you all provided.
Very helpful!


----------

